# Do Queens lay eggs in the winter?



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I read somewhere that yes, they do, in very small batches to keep up numbers. Can't think of the reference just now. -js


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope, queens lay eggs in cells. And in my region queens lay eggs during most every time of the year, including Winter.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Nope, queens lay eggs in cells. And in my region queens lay eggs during most every time of the year, including Winter.


:lpf: You had me there for a minute, JC. -js


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually shortly after the winter solstice (around Christmas) they will start to lay little batches in my climate. After that batch emerges, they will take a break and then start another batch.


----------

